# someone craft me a torch



## aljsk8 (Oct 22, 2007)

not sure if this is in the right place

i need someone to build me a LED flashlight - from scratch

basically im looking for one of you lathe experts who can work in stainless steel
to build me either a nice set of tubes that i can then install all the bits
or a full flashlight (depending on the price)

this is a serious request

i have a price in mind so here are some of the things that this light has to have

stainless steel
1aa format
80+ torch lumens
flawless smooth threads
minimum wall thickness in any area 1mm (even in valley of threads or in o-ring groove - this part is very important!
ideally 2mm or more wall thickness in many areas
max weight without batteries 170g
min weight without batteries 100g
minimum overall diameter in fattest part of body 20mm
minimum overall diameter in thinnest part of body 17.5mm
max overall diameter (can be less than this) 25mm

ok the rest would be in the hands of the artist

design
finish
twisty / clicky
driver
reflector / optic
etc

so appart from the specified points you could go mad

if anyone is interested let me know

and mabee post some ball park figures so i can see if its worth me doing this - but i will be willing to pay custom prices! 

thanks

Alex


----------



## karlthev (Oct 22, 2007)

Try MilkySpit to see what he may have to meet some/most(?)of your requirements. Stainless Steel will be heavy as a body material--just so that you know.


Karl


----------



## aljsk8 (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah i want heavy!

and i know all about the thermal problems but i also know at 350 - 500ma this will not be a problem for this lights intended purpose

thanks


----------



## will (Oct 22, 2007)

Any ' One Of ' flashlight is going to be expensive, add to that working with stainless steel. You should also have a good idea of what electronics are going to go in. Making a set of tubes is fairly straight forward, fitting the required parts in will take some design time.


----------



## aljsk8 (Oct 22, 2007)

this is not meant to sound like it does - so sorry...

but i know all this already

ive also seen some who like doing this for fun! 
but i also have a big wad of cash for them too!

so come on lathers (is that a word) respond!

thanks

Alex


----------



## DM51 (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds like you're talking about a FrankenFenix - L1DCE or something like that, with the working parts taken out and put in SS tubes.


----------



## aljsk8 (Oct 22, 2007)

something like that

but style can be totally different

head can be bigger
doesnt have to be clicky
one mode is fine so is 100 modes
this list goes on
just want someone to have fun making it

i really dont want to copy anything


----------



## TranquillityBase (Oct 22, 2007)

Photonfanatic, is the man you're looking for...Fred has turned out some wonderful one-off lights, and he has good eye for design.


----------



## karlthev (Oct 22, 2007)

Hmm, sorry i didn't think of Fred! Yes, he's one to touch base with!


Karl


----------



## aljsk8 (Oct 23, 2007)

i got in touch with fred before i started the thread!

hes got back to me now so if i decide to do this i think it will be fred
and we could try to get it all posted here on cpf

it could be a while tho

Alex


----------



## DM51 (Oct 23, 2007)

He does beautiful work. This was a very interesting thread showing what he did when ManBearPig sent him a bar of Ti.


----------



## aljsk8 (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah i saw all his threads on the lights hes made

very nice work

hopefully i will get something i can hand down to my grandchildren

now to put all my possessions on ebay to raise some cash


----------



## DM51 (Oct 23, 2007)

Alex let's get this straight - you say in post #5 you have a big wad of cash, but in post #12 you say you are going to have sell all your stuff to pay for this light? Are you joking here?


----------



## aljsk8 (Oct 23, 2007)

my big wad of cash wasnt big enough!

take it with a pinch of salt

and yes i am joking - i probably have enough for some form of deposit and then a few items i dont need can go up on ebay.

but im still chewing it all over in my mind


----------



## karlthev (Oct 23, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Alex let's get this straight - you say in post #5 you have a big wad of cash, but in post #12 you say you are going to have sell all your stuff to pay for this light? Are you joking here?




Agreed. Sure don't mean to be a nudge here aljsk8 but you ARE sending some mixed signals. One of a kind lights which require some design work and engineering don't come out of the blue--out of thin air. Unless your needs are pretty dang specific--and your "serious request" as you called it WAS pretty specific--you may want to look at one of the hundreds of different lights which may suit you and, your apparent desire to have something of very limited production. I suggest that you get some estimate from a reputable builder and then (maybe OFF the forums??) sell your stock of goodies to come up with the hard cash needed for the project. Then, please let us all know what you have decided on, show us some shots of the light and the light in use and, watch us all drool!

Karl


----------



## aljsk8 (Oct 24, 2007)

guys - chill out - as also posted - i have contacted fred and he has given a price - and also stated that this can be split into a few smaller lumps - i do have the money but am deciding whether it is worth while and i will also want to sell some things to justify it to the wife

fred has discussed the implications etc - as far as i know there are no current lights that meet my needs - the main requirements being AA format and stainless steel construction

peak Kino bay has crossed my mind and i may still go with that
and i already have a stainless steel civictor

so by all means let me know of the other lights that meet these requirements and ill jump on them

sorry for any mixup

i am serious i do have the money - do i want to spend it - im not sure...

Alex


----------



## karlthev (Oct 24, 2007)

Not to worry, we're "chilled"! Just looked as though you were fishin' vs. in a serious buying mood.  Good topic for a thread--or, if you will, Fred!!!


Karl


----------



## Nereus (Oct 26, 2007)

aljsk8 said:


> ...justify it to the wife


 
Generally, that's the hardest part of any mod project...  

-N


----------



## aljsk8 (Oct 29, 2007)

ok

im resurrecting this thread as i have decided to go ahead with this light
Fred and i will hopefully be posting the progress of this light in here

its going to be fun

Alex


----------



## nitnapz (Oct 29, 2007)

Nereus said:


> Generally, that's the hardest part of any mod project...   ... the wife



well, just do what we all, don't let her know and continue with the flashlight affair.

you know - the price magically becomes "half" or less than that when discussing costs, we end up rounding down to the nearest hundred or so.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Nov 2, 2007)

aljsk8 said:


> ok
> 
> im resurrecting this thread as i have decided to go ahead with this light
> Fred and i will hopefully be posting the progress of this light in here
> ...



Well it isn't the light that Alex wants built, but I have started playing with some 316 stainless steel, since I have to build some Luce de Nottes in stainless.

First run through, just as it comes off the lathe:


----------



## paulr (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe you want to gut the head of a Peak Kilimanjaro in stainless, and put in new electronics and a Cree. That would cost a heck of a lot less than making a whole new light. Heck, maybe Peak can configure a 7-led Kilimanjaro with the new Nichia DS leds at moderate overdrive. Probably won't reach 80 torch lumens but should come pretty close.

Kino Bay never caught on, its electronics apparently weren't very good. I'd have to measure my Pacific to see if it meets your size specs. I don't remember if they made the Pacific in stainless. Mine is titanium which should be every bit as corrosion resistant. I just don't understand why you'd want the extra weight of stainless but that's just me.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Nov 3, 2007)

Decided to sand and polish the 316 Stainless Steel, just to see how it looks. I like it, it's nice and shiny:






I think Alex wants something different, not a Fenix, not a Peak, but something that suits his fancy. You can't always find that in mass produced lights.


----------



## aljsk8 (Nov 4, 2007)

Fred

your work is simply outstanding

these photos give me the confidence you will produce an amazing 
light - that polished finish is 10/10

thanks for these

Alex


----------



## aljsk8 (Nov 20, 2007)

continued....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2233392&posted=1#post2233392


----------

